# Rare croc sighting in suburb



## News Bot (Aug 6, 2008)

*Published:* 06-Aug-08 08:09 PM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A RARE crocodile sighting in a Singapore suburb has sparked a hunt by authorities - as well as by locals eager to catch a glimpse of it.

*Read More...*


----------



## euphorion (Aug 7, 2008)

rare? thats a joke, singapore is chocked full of wildlife! thats were i developed my love of little critters, catching frogs, bugs and tiny tree snakes during my lunch break on the school oval as a 6year old. crazy stuff


----------

